# Opening Morning



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Opening day of the turkey hunt.

Up at 4:00 a.m.

3 mile horse ride to get away from the crowds.

Set up just before daylight with birds all around me.

2 nice toms come gobbling by at 7:00 a.m.

Bang.

Does it get any better than that?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok......the gobbler hanging from the horse in now in my top 10 kill pics list.... 8) 

Love it. Nice job on getting a bird.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome possum!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool, I've never really heard of anyone hunting turkeys off a horse.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Now THAT is cool! Nice job.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

:shock: Jealous! :shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweeet, reminds me of True Grit.
The John Wayne classic.

Bet ya didn't see many other hunters....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Love the hanging gobbler from the pony VERY NICE


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pic! Nicely done!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a fine fun opening morning. Congratulations.


-DallanC


----------

